# Smoking stops



## Deborah Hughes (Jun 27, 2020)

Are there any smoking stops from Houston to San Antonio


----------



## Eric S (Jun 27, 2020)

There are no scheduled station stops, smoking or not, between Houston and San Antonio.


----------

